# It's Cold In Tennessee



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Unfortunately, we've had to leave the Cruze outside for a number of days since they're doing some remodeling at our house and needed the garage to store materials in. The Vette's still there and I told them the Vette stays even if you have to store your junk outside.

Anyway, the temperature got down to 2 degrees the other night and the Cruze just cranked perfectly...I'm relieved since my last diesels were in Montana and Wyoming and didn't fair so well. My neighbor across the street drives a diesel Ford and he spent an hour trying to get it started the next morning. I see today, it's plugged in...good idea on those Fords.


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

It was cold here this morning as well. The temp. was -10, and the wind chill was -25. My car had two slow cranks, then on the third it fired right up. Hearing these stories of the TD Cruzen starting easily in the winter is awesome! One less thing for me to worry about when I buy mine this spring. Great job Chevy!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Unfortunately, we've had to leave the Cruze outside for a number of days since they're doing some remodeling at our house and needed the garage to store materials in. The Vette's still there and I told them the Vette stays even if you have to store your junk outside.
> 
> Anyway, the temperature got down to 2 degrees the other night and the Cruze just cranked perfectly...I'm relieved since my last diesels were in Montana and Wyoming and didn't fair so well. My neighbor across the street drives a diesel Ford and he spent an hour trying to get it started the next morning. I see today, it's plugged in...good idea on those Fords.


I think I'd probably sleep outside before a vette (if I had one) did!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Found that out this last weekend. Son had a soccer tournament in Knoxville. Saturday and Sunday were in the 30s. My son said he wasn't cold. I think he was lying since he was sick on the way back home to Cinti and Monday for school. I just hope it warms up by the end of February another tourney. This time in Memphis.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

TD_Cruze said:


> It was cold here this morning as well. The temp. was -10, and the wind chill was -25. My car had two slow cranks, then on the third it fired right up. Hearing these stories of the TD Cruzen starting easily in the winter is awesome! One less thing for me to worry about when I buy mine this spring. Great job Chevy!



I know it's so much better now than it was 30 years ago, there is just no comparison. As long as the fuel is flowing, they start now. That wasn't always a given. I remember using double batteries, hair dryers, push-starts and other hair-brained methods to get diesel cars going back in the 80s. Sometimes you'd spend 20 minutes out in the cold getting it started.

A lot of gas cars weren't the easiest to start either. Anyone remember "instant start"? It was spray ether, and you had to pop your hood and open the air intake and spray it in there and hope it didn't backfire in your face and that you didn't drop the wing-nut into the snow because you couldn't feel your fingers. lol.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eugene_C said:


> I know it's so much better now than it was 30 years ago, there is just no comparison. As long as the fuel is flowing, they start now. That wasn't always a given. I remember using double batteries, hair dryers, push-starts and other hair-brained methods to get diesel cars going back in the 80s. Sometimes you'd spend 20 minutes out in the cold getting it started.
> 
> A lot of gas cars weren't the easiest to start either. Anyone remember "instant start"? It was spray ether, and you had to pop your hood and open the air intake and spray it in there and hope it didn't backfire in your face and that you didn't drop the wing-nut into the snow because you couldn't feel your fingers. lol.


Yup, I had a 1980's carbureted Honda. It did NOT like anything in the teens...it would just crank and crank away. 

Properly tuned up...but the carburetor was just a piece of junk.

I learned to keep starting fluid in the trunk...once it fired and got fuel flowing through it, it'd run.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I remember back in the early seventies I had a 1964 Holden EH which was modified as a club racing car on weekends and a DD during the week. The car club I was in went to the snowy mountains every year to go skiing and in the morning when we got up our cars were covered in 6 inches of snow. One of my friends had a brand new Toyota Corona and already had the engine running. "It took me half an hour to start my car this morning", he said, "you will have trouble starting that old car", he continued. I have to add that when I put duel carbies on it I removed the choke butterflies as well. I hopped into my car, gave 2 pumps of the gas pedal, turned the key and it started instantly, I gave it a few light blips on the pedal and then it idled perfectly. I was sorry I didn't have a camera to catch the look on his face.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

We are just BEATING this topic to death. Meanwhile, here in the SW, we're coming up on 45 days with no moisture. I'll take some of that cold if it meant some rain.

Meanwhile, it will be 80 here tomorrow. I hope you all freeze in your cars


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

Sorry.

10 Day Weather Forecast for Miami - weather.com


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

fastduo said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 10 Day Weather Forecast for Miami - weather.com


This is Sydney.
View attachment 58777


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OK OK, sure.......all you guys basking in 80/85f weather......go ahead, rub it in.

I don't want to hear any whining from Florida when the humidity is so high you can cut it with a knife.
West coast.....no sniveling when you're dealing with 105f this summer.

Aussie, I know it's summer down under.....you'll get yours in 6 months.

Heh heh,
Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> OK OK, sure.......all you guys basking in 80/85f weather......go ahead, rub it in.
> 
> I don't want to hear any whining from Florida when the humidity is so high you can cut it with a knife.
> West coast.....no sniveling when you're dealing with 105f this summer.
> ...


The East Coast gets everything. Single digits (negatives farther north), 100+ in summers, and a crap ton of humidity. 

Sometimes I would like to move to San Diego. But I do like seasons, I guess...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> The East Coast gets everything. Single digits (negatives farther north), 100+ in summers, and a crap ton of humidity.
> 
> Sometimes I would like to move to San Diego. But I do like seasons, I guess...


But your not teasing me with a 85 degree day.....tomorrow.

And yes, your weather can suck some also......frankly my favorite climate is found in the highlands of New Mexico.

Rob


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Feels like we haven't had a day above freezing in Michigan since Vietnam.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Feels like we haven't had a day above freezing in Michigan since Vietnam.


Uh Oh,

Another old guy has joined in^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Rob


----------

